# "trekie" themed project.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

*ah just forget it*

Look further. Finally got it!!!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't see any of the pics.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

The pics are not showing. All I am getting is little icon squares with a red x in the middle of 'em.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll re-do/ edit / whatever


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BB, do want this thread deleted so you can do it again when you figure it out?

Or do want the thread left and then delete the first few posts when you have it working?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope you get it figured out I was interested.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> BB, do want this thread deleted so you can do it again when you figure it out?
> 
> Or do want the thread left and then delete the first few posts when you have it working?


If you can tell me how to reduce bitmap images to fit. I'll re-post here. If not, just delete it. Please


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

BB is a freakin' tease! We are awaiting in anticipation. 

I am not a trekie but I like your descriptions of the pics. Also, pretty cool that you know at least somebody took the time to read your newletter. Cool stuff.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> If you can tell me how to reduce bitmap images to fit. I'll re-post here. If not, just delete it. Please


Try this site
http://media-convert.com/


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Let's try this again:

Here are some pictures from a Star Trek: Next Generation themed basement we did a couple of years ago. I did not take pictures then, but one of my customers read our new newsletter and emailed thses today. (Thanks Oren )










Staircase before










after










This bedroom accent wall was painted with Modern Masters Antique Copper. From 5 feet away the base looked like real copper.



















The window was done in MM's nickel (if I remeber right) They wanted the trim to look like metal. Most frames and base were done like this.




















Red doors were done in Aura.

To the left is a Saphire Blue accent wall.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work. My favorite is the last one. The "chrome" window frame against that gray / blue wall is sweet.:thumbup: Nice job - man.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Part 2: (if it is working)










You can see how they tried to make the frames into octogons.



















Most doors were "pocket" doors that slid into the wall. Which meant that they were repainted several times until they got adjusted so the paint would not rub off.










The pictures really do no justice to the metallic paints. The blue accent wall was one of the most beautiful colors I've ever worked with. You had to tape the wall 2-3 inches out so you could roll right to the corners. Otherwise it just did not look right. Took 4 coats over a gray to cover.




















Ceilings were all painted a dark blue to give an "enclosed" feeling like being on the ship.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet BB looks good, nice color choices for the theme. :thumbup: Always cool to break the norm. Don't you just love that about pocket doors.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Those doors were a pain. At least the aura touches up nice.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn nice work BB! Now I want a basement like this!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

COOOL!

Do the doors slide open with a mechanical "wooosh" ?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> COOOL!
> 
> Do the doors slide open with a mechanical "wooosh" ?


 
:laughing:

No, but that would have been cool.​


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Captains log; take your phasers off of stun. It appears Bikerboy has already stunned these painters with his archives. I am going in to see if there is any scantilly clad women in sight so I can romance them. Captains log out.

Nice job. I guess you have prob been joked out already about star trek


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Fun Job, Looks great


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Does the them music start playing when you enter the room?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

jason123 said:


> Captains log; take your phasers off of stun. It appears Bikerboy has already stunned these painters with his archives. I am going in to see if there is any scantilly clad women in sight so I can romance them. Captains log out.
> 
> Nice job. I guess you have prob been joked out already about star trek


No....I actually enjoy the jokes.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

*Not picking fault...*

I hate to pick fault BB...

But I am sure in the blue wall you have Clingons :lol: :shutup: :lol:

That looks cool. Just wish I had a basement.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Also for your entertainment...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> I hate to pick fault BB...
> 
> But I am sure in the blue wall you have Clingons :lol: :shutup: :lol:
> 
> That looks cool. Just wish I had a basement.


 

The only cling ons on that job were on my Butt! ​


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Worst. Episode. Ever. 

Just kidding! Interesting theme. Makes me want to channel the inner-nerd in me and do something cool with my theater room.

You are motivating me, sir!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They sent a few pics of the themed party they had. I am not sure I saved them, but people were in costumes and everything.


----------

